# short V long Protocol - whats the diff & why ?



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

hey was wondering if anyone could explain the diff between these, why they would be selected and what the pros & cons are on results ?


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Last Chancer

I won't be able to answer this fully as I can't properly remember!  First off you may be limited in choice depending on where you are recieving treatment, if its RFC they only offer the long protocol regardless of your medical background.

Long protocol is more standardly used and short is used mostly where there is a high ovarian reserve (measured by AMH) usually associated with pcos, in order to avoid hyper stimulation.  There are other reasons but these are the ones that applied to me so thats all I can recall!

Not a very detailed response I'm afraid but hopefully it points you in the right direction!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

A lot of clinics favour long protocol because the down regging phase shuts down your body completely so they have ultimtate control over what happens when which is good for them both in terms of your own cycle but also their scheduling of cycles, theatre slots for EC's ET's etc.  Short protocol basically misses out the down regging phase and stimming starts on day 1 or 2 of your cycle usually.  Short protocol is often used with poor responders as sometimes if you are d/regged first it slows down the response to stimms.

If you have the choice I'd always go for SP as it is so much less stressful but you might not get the choice as it might be your clinic's practice to only do one or the other.

Axxx


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

That's a much better reply Amanda !!


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Mac ( on your good news by the way) & Amanda - i'm at the RVH so i wont get the chance then - my friend only has 4 eggs with the Long Protocol at the RVH last time but shes gone to Origin now and they are putting her on the Short Protocol - i had 6 eggs last cycle but only was was mature when they stripped them back for fertilization but my DH offered to inject me with THE MOST IMPORTANT injection and pushed the syringe too hard getting air out and half of the dosage went down the side of the bottle  so i think this was the reason (despite the EC ladies saying this wouldnt matter, god bless them - wat could they do at that stage!) so hes not getting anywhere near me this time around.

Good to both of you on your journeys - here's some fairy dust to help things along


----------

